# Alias Mailadressen laden in /var/vmail/...



## mathze (7. Jan. 2010)

Hallo Liebe ISPConfig gemeinde,

ich nutze ja nun schon ISPConfig seit längerem nachdem ich nun unseren alter Webserver durch einen neuen abgelöst habe. Kommt es zu Problemen.

Zum System Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, ISP Config 3.1.0.6.
Als Mailsystem natürlich Postfix mit maildrop und courier-pop3/imap

Soweit so gut!

Wenn ich eine E-Mail-Alias-Adresse einrichte z.b. info(_at_)mathias-koischwitz.com die auf info(_at_)mathias-koischwitz.de gehen soll verweigert das Mailsystem die Arbeit! Die Mail wird zwar angenommen laden aber im /var/vmail/koischwitz.net/info/new ordner obwohl es ja nur ein alias ist.

Als Verbrecher hinter der Sache vermute ich dropmail:


> Jan 7 18:51:34 WebSRV pop3d-ssl: LOGIN, user=info@mathias-koischwitz.de, ip=[::ffff:83.221.228.246], port=[15623]
> Jan 7 18:51:58 WebSRV postfix/smtpd[29753]: < unknown[192.168.234.254]: RCPT TO:<info@mathias-koischwitz.com>
> Jan 7 18:51:58 WebSRV postfix/smtpd[29753]: extract_addr: input: <info(_at_)mathias-koischwitz.com>
> Jan 7 18:51:58 WebSRV postfix/smtpd[29753]: smtpd_check_addr: addr=info(_at_)mathias-koischwitz.com
> ...


Wie man sieht sucht Postfix in den Datenbank nach dem Alias findet Ihn und Übergibt an dropmail nur das auf einmal bei to= wieder die com Adresse steht.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß aus Cottbus der mathze


----------



## Till (8. Jan. 2010)

Möglicherweise hast Du einen Hostnamen für Deinen Server genommen, den Du auch als Emailadresse nimmst. Damit kommpt Postfix aber nicht klar, da der Hostname nicht als virtuelle Domain verwendet werden darf. Was steht in /etc/hostname und /etc/mailname und was ergibt der Befehl:

hostname

und

hostname -f


----------



## mathze (8. Jan. 2010)

Moin moin,

mein Hostname ist websrv.itservi...(.)tld

also nicht einer der namen für die Domain oder der Aliasdomains.

Was ich eben noch festgestellt habe ist wenn ich eine alias-Domain Anlege wird anscheint die entsprechende .vhost nicht geändert.

also meinedom.de und ich habe zusätzlich meinedom.com

Das geht leider nicht...

Frage kann ich Spamassistent nutzen?

Im zweier hat das ja ganz gut gefunzt.

MfG

mathze


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2010)

Erstmal vorweg, ISPCXonfig 3 ist eine komplett andere Software als ISPConfig 2 die auch komplett anders funktioniert!



> Was ich eben noch festgestellt habe ist wenn ich eine alias-Domain Anlege wird anscheint die entsprechende .vhost nicht geändert.


Du bringst hier einiges durcheinander. Email hat überhaupt nichts mit webseiten zu tun, das ist zu 100% getrennt. Wenn Du natürlich eine Aliasdomain im web angelegt hast, kann das auch nicht gehen. Du musst einen Alias im emailbereich anlegen, wenn Du einen Emailalias haben willst.



> Frage kann ich Spamassistent nutzen?


Siehe Emailbereich. ISPConfig 3 hat da deutlich weitergehende Einstellungsmöglichlkieten als noch die 2er Version.


----------



## mathze (10. Jan. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Erstmal vorweg, ISPCXonfig 3 ist eine komplett andere Software als ISPConfig 2 die auch komplett anders funktioniert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also moin erst mal,

ich verwechsle hier sicher nichts... ich weiß das das getrennt voneinander funktioniert. Kann man ja schließlich auch in den einzelnen Menüs sehen.

So und nun nochmal: 1. dropmail verschiebt angelegt E-Mailadressen vom Typ Alias in den Ordner /var/vmail z.B. wie oben beschrieben mit der com/de Sache.

2. Beim anlegen einer Aliasdomain für den Apache wird diese nicht in die Konfigurationsdatei der vorher ausgewählten virtuellen (Haupt)-Server eingetragen.

Ich rede hier von virtuellen Server da die Direktive so heißt im Apache.

Kannst du nun dazu ein paar Tipps geben? Oder brauchst du/ihr andere weiterführende Informationen?

Gruß aus dem verschneiten Cottbus


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2010)

Dann scxahu doch mal in den ispconfig monitor. Welche Fehler hats Du im system log und werden die jobs in der jobqueue auch abgearbeitet, also verschwinden aus der queue.


----------



## mathze (11. Jan. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Dann scxahu doch mal in den ispconfig monitor. Welche Fehler hats Du im system log und werden die jobs in der jobqueue auch abgearbeitet, also verschwinden aus der queue.


Da is alles im Lot, wo wird der maildrop konfiguriert? Und wie? Woher weis er was welche Mailart ist ob Postfach oder Alias?


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2010)

Aliase werden direkt von postfix verarbeitet und die Emailadresse wird umgeschrieben und nicht von maildrop. Schau mal in /var/vmail, dort liegt eine Datei .mailfilter


----------



## mathze (11. Jan. 2010)

```
#
# Import variables
#

LOGNAME=tolower("$LOGNAME")
EXTENSION="$1"
RECIPIENT=tolower("$2")
USER=tolower("$3")
HOST=tolower("$4")
SENDER="$5"
DEFAULT="/var/vmail/$HOST/$USER/."

# Workaround for broken tolower function in some current fedora releases

if(!$USER)
{
  USER=$3
}
if(!$HOST)
{
  HOST=$4
}

if ( "$EXTENSION" ne "" )
{
  DELIMITER="+"
}

if (!$SENDER)
{
  SENDER = "<>"
}

#
# Autocreate maildir, if not existant
#

`test -e /var/vmail/$HOST`
if ( $RETURNCODE != 0 )
{
  `mkdir /var/vmail/$HOST`
}

`test -e /var/vmail/$HOST/$USER`
if ( $RETURNCODE != 0 )
{
  `maildirmake /var/vmail/$HOST/$USER`
  `chmod -R 0700 /var/vmail/$HOST`
}

# Check if the user has a autoresponder enabled

`test -f /var/vmail/mailfilters/$HOST/$USER/.autoresponder`
if ( $RETURNCODE == 0 )
{
  include "/var/vmail/mailfilters/$HOST/$USER/.autoresponder"
}

# Create a mailsize file
`echo $SIZE >> /var/vmail/$HOST/$USER/ispconfig_mailsize`


#
# Test if the user has his own maildrop include,
# if not available, check if $DEFAULT is set
# (newer maildrop get's that from the DB and updates
# it) and deliver or fail temporarily if not available
#

`test -f /var/vmail/mailfilters/$HOST/$USER/.mailfilter`
if ( $RETURNCODE == 0 )
{
  include "/var/vmail/mailfilters/$HOST/$USER/.mailfilter"
}
else
{
  if ( "$DEFAULT" ne "" )
  {
    to "$DEFAULT"
  }
  else
  {
    EXITCODE=75
    exit
  }
}
```
Das steht drinn... also ich erkenne nichts was da Richtung Mailalias geht und wie du oben siehst schreibst Postfix die Mailaddy ja um.


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2010)

Postfix muss die Adresse ja auch umschreiben, ist ja ein Alias.


----------



## mathze (11. Jan. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Aliase werden direkt von postfix verarbeitet und die Emailadresse wird umgeschrieben und nicht von maildrop. Schau mal in /var/vmail, dort liegt eine Datei .mailfilter


Ja das macht er ja oder wie sieht das hier aus??

```
Jan 7 18:51:58 WebSRV postfix/smtpd[29753]: dict_proxy_lookup: table=mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf flags=lock|fold_fix key=info(_at_)mathias-koischwitz.com -> status=0 result=info(_at_)mathias-koischwitz.de
Jan 7 18:51:58 WebSRV postfix/smtpd[29753]: maps_find: virtual_alias_maps: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): info(_at_)mathias-koischwitz.com = info(_at_)mathias-koischwitz.de
Jan 7 18:51:58 WebSRV postfix/smtpd[29753]: mail_addr_find: info(_at_)mathias-koischwitz.com-> info(_at_)mathias-koischwitz.de
```
Gruß Mathias


----------



## Till (12. Jan. 2010)

Das sieht soweit alles ok aus: Hast Du vielleicht irgendeinen catchall gesetzt auf eine der beteiligten Domains oder steht ein Alias für info in /etc/aliases?


----------



## mathze (19. Jan. 2010)

Nein weder das eine noch das andere.

Irgentwie läuft es nicht kann ich Maildrop debuggen?


----------



## Till (19. Jan. 2010)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.courier-mta.org/maildrop.html

Ich denke dass Du am einfachsten "-V 9" als Option in der master.cf dem maildrop binary übergibst.


----------

